# Best Dye Sublimation Printer Roland / Mimaki / Epson/????? ?



## jittutodi11 (Dec 17, 2009)

Friends 

I want to buy a wide format dye sublimation printer in between 40" to 65" size. Which one is best?

Roland / Mimaki / Epson / or any other?

Which will give good result, service and cost effective.

Also which Dye-sublimation ink is best.

kindly reply soon

my e-mail [email protected]


----------

